# pseudo-wake party theme



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

A neighbor of mine did this a number of halloweens ago. His party theme was a pseudo-wake for a depressed friend of his. (Cured his depression at least temporarily) The depressed friend was the server dressed as a corpse sitting in a casket. Food was arrayed on a table crossed over the casket. Decorations reflected the theme. Everyone had a great time!


As of a couple of weeks ago, his friend is on anti-depressants and is getting help.


----------



## _Katie_Lee_ (Oct 16, 2009)

That's really good that he was able to get help.

That theme would be kinda fun, and would definitely cheer me up when I needed it. It sounds like a lot of fun


----------

